# Viking Burial Fun (eral) topic!



## paul13walnut5 (May 1, 2013)

My local lens surgeons worked wonders on my dropped Sigma 18-50. For £84 the brought it back to life and calibrated it better than it was new (Aj Johnstones BTW, for anybody in Scotland)

Before I got the repair I asked forum users for advice on a viking burial...

So CRoomies! Suppose you have a dead lens. The AF has banged, some spores have been spotted or you get the dreaded BC or ERR99.

How would you give your glass a worthy last hurrah or send off?


----------



## dr croubie (May 1, 2013)

A friend of mine had a lens, not sure which one, smashed an element or two. The remaining elements worked quite well as a Loupe.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 2, 2013)

I thought twice, sent it to Canon who fixed it for very reasonable money and I have been using it ever since.


----------



## Don Haines (May 2, 2013)

I'd fix it with duct tape and vise-grips


----------



## expatinasia (May 2, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> I thought twice, sent it to Canon who fixed it for very reasonable money and I have been using it ever since.



I am sure a few people would like to know what your definition of "reasonable money" is? How much did it cost, and did they tell you what was wrong with it?


----------



## privatebydesign (May 2, 2013)

It was back in late 2004, it got dropped with a 1VHs. Back then Canon did fixed price servicing, it cost $175 plus shipping to them. The lenses are actually designed to break like that to save the glass, which it did, there is a plastic section the mount is attached to and is a designed weak point, but I did kill the circuit board and all the ribbon cables too......

The lens has been back to Canon a couple of times since for servicing and misalignment corrections but that was due to different incidents, the last time was well over $300 with no obvious damage just really bad IQ.


----------



## bycostello (May 2, 2013)

i'd take it to bits to see what is inside...


----------



## KyleSTL (May 2, 2013)

I've fixed over 2 dozen bodies, and at least a dozen lenses. I'd be taking it apart and repairing it. Currently I'm attempting to reassemble a Nikon 35-70mm f/2.8D lens (push-pull) that I fixed. Trying to reassemble in the same way I disassembled it has not worked and there are no complete repair manuals available (only exploded diagrams and parts lists). Not sure if this will be a successful repair or not.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 2, 2013)

So what will happen to it if it isn't Kyle, thats what I want to know?


----------



## KyleSTL (May 2, 2013)

Likely sell for parts on eBay (I picked it up on eBay for $67 shipped, which is far below the $200+ it typically sells for, and well below the $100-150 they go for when repair is needed). Selling for parts will likely end close to a break-even point. I find no joy in destroying otherwise usable parts.


----------



## Don Haines (May 2, 2013)

KyleSTL said:


> I've fixed over 2 dozen bodies, and at least a dozen lenses. I'd be taking it apart and repairing it. Currently I'm attempting to reassemble a Nikon 35-70mm f/2.8D lens (push-pull) that I fixed. Trying to reassemble in the same way I disassembled it has not worked and there are no complete repair manuals available (only exploded diagrams and parts lists). Not sure if this will be a successful repair or not.



At work, I often shoot video of myself taking something apart.... lets me know what I did and in what order... I talk to the camera as I go. This strategy fails when the thing you are taking apart is your camera


----------

